# 1965 Bear Grizzly 4-sale, 58" 47@28!



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a 1965 Grizzly that I bought in a finish worn condition with one tip overlay missing.  She is 58" long and draws 47@28.  The zebra riser is a beauty, with awesome grain character.  I built two new overlays from linen phenolic and refinished the bow with a satin Fullerplast.  I was not able to save the Grizzly decal on the upper limb, but the other turned out fine.  Currently there are no new replacement decals to be had.  This one had very slight traces of stress, but no actual cracks.  It is a great shooting bow.  This is one of the best shooting bows Bear ever made.  I went ahead and installed a Velcro shelf covering and a leather strike plate, since this is a shooter now.  She also sports one of my B-50 dacron strings with the silent treatment.  The tips would probably handle FF strings, but why take the chance?  After all, the bow is still 43 years old.  If you aren't happy with the condition of this bow upon receipt, return it to me for a refund.  Price is $200, shipping included.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 23, 2008)

Came out great.  Use a bow stinger...


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

It didn't.  The Grizzly decal is missing as I mentioned above.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 23, 2008)

looks very nice 

how long of a draw do you think somebody can get out af a 58" bow??


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd guess 29 or 30".


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 23, 2008)

I really want this bow, but at 200.00, I gotta sell mine first 
If I get the bonus I think I'm get'n next week, I'll have cash in hand then


----------



## pine nut (Dec 23, 2008)

Marty if fflintlock doesn't get it I'll take it.  You did an outstanding refinish on it (it looks like).  I've never had a bear bow before.  Let me know.   I can PU some time when I'm down there no need to ship it!  Bill


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

I am holding this bow through next week for Jerald (Flintlock).  Bill Knight (pine nut) will get second dibs, if necessary.  I had this one on three other boards and it was drawing quite a crowd.  I feel like I'm keeping her in the family when I deal with you good folks on here!


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Marty,  I do appreciate it !


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 24, 2008)

AAGGHH !!!  Apex I Love that bow !  She's beautiful what a great job you did on her. I wish I could buy it.     That's great that you want to keep her in the family.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 24, 2008)

Well dadgum!  I typed a message thanking you Marty  and wishing luck to fflintlock and forgot to hit the"post button".


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful job on the refin AP!


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 28, 2008)

Marty and Bill you have PM's


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 28, 2008)

PLease put me in line next if the other deals fall through!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 28, 2008)

Marty and Fflintlock you have PM's Bill


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 28, 2008)

This one is sold folks.  Thanks for all the interest.


----------

